

Ask HN: What are the challenges to be faced by a bicycle sharing startup? - arjitkp

I have started working on my first idea, dont know exactly where to start I think. Getting to know about the challenges to my idea might be a good start. Need insights on bicycle sharing&#x2F;rental idea for a startup in country like India. Where population is high and so is the demand
======
bobbba
We did an investigation of a similiar idea and some of the initial challenges
were: 1\. How to track the cycles if you don't have predetermined pick up and
drop off points. 2\. How to let users know if a cycle is available and
location 3\. How to know when a cycle is in need of maintenance We ultimately
concluded that the concept would probably work best if it is very localized or
community based so the users could assist in the running of the program.

------
greenyoda
You might get some ideas by looking at Citi Bike, which is a bike sharing
service in NYC: [http://www.citibikenyc.com](http://www.citibikenyc.com)

